# Much info here about 1911's?



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I have 3 Ruger 1911's and was curious if there was a section on the Ruger Forum about them.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

You can try here (General 1911 area): https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/forums/general-1911-area.98/

And here (Ruger forum): https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/forums/ruger.102/


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Ok, then. Just basically start a thread about 1911's. No problem. I already concentrate mostly in the Ruger section but did not know if there was a separate 1911 spot.

By the way, BackyardCowboy, thanks for the info.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

The other 2 1911's. The 10mm Target and the Officer's Compact 9mm


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Those are good looking 1911's. I like the new Koenig to me that is a great work of art! Congratulations.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Have you had a chance to shoot the new 1911 yet? Very nice 1911 and very interesting firearm.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

The weather has been very rainy here on my days off. I plan to take the new Koenig 1911, the Officers Compacy 1911, the Security 9 an the newest one as well, the Security 9 Compact. Hopefully before end of April.


----------



## don4eyes (Dec 1, 2013)

https://forums.1911forum.com/index.php?s=1946291890bb321f8e2f10e1d243c5c9

This is another forum to try..


----------

